# Einfach nur Glück gehabt! (1xGif)



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2018)

​


----------



## Tittelelli (30 Nov. 2018)

Leider war der Idiot zu schnell


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2018)

Der hatte schon 1000 Schutzengel wink2


----------



## hades66 (30 Nov. 2018)

Arschknapp!


----------



## Suicide King (30 Nov. 2018)

Ich würde mal "Einfach nur Dämlich" sagen.


----------



## comatron (2 Dez. 2018)

Er hat wohl fest darauf vertraut, dass auch dieser Zug ein klein wenig Verspätung hat.


----------

